# My horse licks everything



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello I was just wondering if my horse has anything wrong with her as she licks EVERYTHING. She licks me, the floor, the walls, the fence posts and she was even licking the whiteboard today.
I give her a section of hay and half a scoop of ready mash in the morning and a full hay net and half a scoop of ready mash at night and then she's left out all day unless it's raining heavily, then I'll give her a couple of hay nets thoughout the day. She has a salt lick too, do you think she could have a mineral deficiency or something?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My horse does this, too. As far as we can tell, he's just bored. I got him a Jolly Ball and some other toys in his stall, and he stopped licking everything in sight.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My horse loves to put her mouth on everything within reach. She has a salt block, she powers through her food,she licks the bars, she doesn't though lick me-haha. She'll chew on ropes,can un-tye almost anything, but keeps her mouth very still when I'm riding. Just part of her character.She nevers sucks wind or tries to crib, though. I'm counting my blessings!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine licks everything too. He will lick me and everybody trying to pet him. He doesn't chew on anything thank goodness. But if you ask him for a kiss he is more than willing. :lol:

I had a little girl want to pet him. When he realized she was there he reached down and licked the top of her head.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my gelding does the same thing....licks everything he can find lol. his poor brother red is covered in cowlicks because him and charlie just stand next to each other all day and charlie just licks away haha.

weve given him salt licks, jolly balls, likits....he just likes to lick....


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My horse was a PAIN before I got hims some toys. He would grab ahold of the edge of the metal on his window on his stall door and yank and OMG his poor teeth. It was making me crazy. But I guess he was just bored. He doesn't windsuck or crib though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Provide loose sale, a mix of household salt and coarse salt. A horse will not lick the blocks long enough to get enough salt as it creates a sore tongue. Providing loose salt and a salt/mineral lick should cover the horse's needs.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah she doesn't windsuck or crib she just licks and sometimes grazes her teeth against me and pulls my sleeves.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

We went on a trail ride once and I was behind a lady and her horse. I just met them but Phar Lap loved being behind this horse and licked him almost the whole way. We went on a 20 mile ride!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here was the trail ride and the horse. We just laughed about it because it calmed Phar Lap (it was our first trail ride) and her horse seemed to enjoy it. LOL


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL! I love this - I thought my horse was weird but he's not alone - hahaha! My yellow horse loves to lick everything. He is as bad as cat grooming himself. He licks me, licks the other horses, licks the fence - I know he isn't mineral deficient or anything else, because I've run blood tests on him myself. I think it is just his personality and I don't ever scold him for it. I know that he does it to play for the most part, because he tends to do it more when he's playing with his jolly ball with me or another horse. 

I think it is cute, but it puts everyone else on edge because when he licks someone else, I know they are hearing the tootsie roll commercial play in their head - how many licks before you get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop? 1, 2, 3, CHOMP... but he never chomps...LOL!:lol:


----------

